# new here and some questions



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and keen to migrate to NZ. Have some questions and hope you could help....

1) Would a successful EOI leads to a successful application for migration after submitting all required documents?

2) What is the average time for EOI to visa to be granted?

3) Would the applicant need to be in the same job or in the job after EOI is selected and a formal application submitted (before the visa is apprived)? Understand that for Oz application is that one has to be employed at the point of submitting the application. Does Nz practice the same?

Thanks a lot in advance.

Regards.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ling_S said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and keen to migrate to NZ. Have some questions and hope you could help....
> 
> ...


Hi there

1. A successful EOI doesn't necessarily mean a successful application for residency - they'll be looking at medical records, checking that qualifications 7 work experience lines up to what was said on the EOI, etc. And there is a final interview. In theory they could fail you at this stage too (although this is unlikely).

2. It depends on a number of factors, including when the next allocation from the pool is, number of points, number of people already in the pool, and whether you have a job offer. So - anything between a couple of days and never! 

3. If you get a Residents Visa with no stipulation about work, then you can work in anything you want! However, more and more I hear of the visa being tied to working in a particular job for a period of time.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Ling S and welcome to the NZ part of the site.

What sort of work are you thinking about doing after you gain PR in either country?


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> 
> 1. A successful EOI doesn't necessarily mean a successful application for residency - they'll be looking at medical records, checking that qualifications 7 work experience lines up to what was said on the EOI, etc. And there is a final interview. In theory they could fail you at this stage too (although this is unlikely).
> 
> ...


topcat83, thanks for your reply. 

1) May I know if interview is a compulsary process before the visa is granted? What kind of questions would they ask during the interview, i.e. technical questions relating to skill sets?

2) Correct me if I am wriong... the next allocation from the pool you have mentioned is it referring to the fortnightly selection process? I have read from the web that all applicants with total of 140 points and above are 'shortlisted' for invitation automatically and the last EOI was on 20 Apr. Does it mean that if i have total of 145 points (including claiming points for partner) but no job offer would be allocated a place but pending for invitation for formal application.

3) Would they restrict us from living and working in a designated area in New Zealand should visa be granted?

Thanks.

Regards.


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

Darla.R said:


> Hi Ling S and welcome to the NZ part of the site.
> 
> What sort of work are you thinking about doing after you gain PR in either country?


Hi Darla.R, 

I have managed to have my skills assessed by ACS as ICT Business Analyst and would like to explore jobs in this area but I am also open to other jobs opportunities.

Btw, if you happend to know if I could use my ACS assessment for the NZ migration application?

Thanks.

Regards.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ling_S said:


> 1) May I know if interview is a compulsary process before the visa is granted? What kind of questions would they ask during the interview, i.e. technical questions relating to skill sets?


I believe everyone gets an interview - ours was done by telephone.



> 2) Correct me if I am wrong... the next allocation from the pool you have mentioned is it referring to the fortnightly selection process? I have read from the web that all applicants with total of 140 points and above are 'shortlisted' for invitation automatically and the last EOI was on 20 Apr. Does it mean that if i have total of 145 points (including claiming points for partner) but no job offer would be allocated a place but pending for invitation for formal application.


If you have 145 points, I'd sy it's very likely you'll be selected sooner rather than later...



> 3) Would they restrict us from living and working in a designated area in New Zealand should visa be granted?


Unless you'd claimed points for a job offer in an economic development area (Christchurch used to be one for Graphic Design - I don't know if it even has an industry there now, after the eaarhquake) then no - you won't be limited.

Thanks.

Regards.[/QUOTE]


----------

